# Power Functions Lost



## colz (Apr 23, 2016)

06 Altima SE, went to open the door with the key then the car alarm started going off... happened multiple times had to wait out the alarm. Then the windows wouldn't go down along with power seats, power door locks.. however power mirrors still work. Battery died, jumped it and the window moved down a little and is stuck there now. Can't figure out what fuse is for power windows, locks, and seats. Does anybody know the fix or what fuse controls these functions? Thank you.


----------

